# Joint bank account



## rinavic (Mar 16, 2015)

My girlfriend in the Philippines has 2 bank accounts (at BDO and RCBC) When I go there we need to make the bank accounts joint and I was wondering if that would be possible to do before getting an ACR-I card?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

rinavic said:


> My girlfriend in the Philippines has 2 bank accounts (at BDO and RCBC) When I go there we need to make the bank accounts joint and I was wondering if that would be possible to do before getting an ACR-I card?


With the law in place now on having the ACR to open an account that's a good question. To be sure, I'd suggest emailing the main office of each of those banks from where you are to find out. Either that or ask your girlfriend to inquire with the branch manager at both of her banks..


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Banks here feel like franchises - every manager has different rules. We were told different requirements at different BDO's. BPI sounded easy, but when we went to open my account they said it had to be a joint account with a local. They did not say that was required the day earlier when we asked about requirements... So my girlfriend and I got a joint account (wife now).

I have talked to guys that said they did not have an ACR card, but every bank I went to said I had to have it. I was still on my original 30 day entry stamp and paid my 2nd extension just to get my ACR card early.


----------



## rinavic (Mar 16, 2015)

Tukaram said:


> Banks here feel like franchises - every manager has different rules. We were told different requirements at different BDO's. BPI sounded easy, but when we went to open my account they said it had to be a joint account with a local. They did not say that was required the day earlier when we asked about requirements... So my girlfriend and I got a joint account (wife now).
> 
> I have talked to guys that said they did not have an ACR card, but every bank I went to said I had to have it. I was still on my original 30 day entry stamp and paid my 2nd extension just to get my ACR card early.


really? you can get the second extension early? Do you mean I can apply for it at same time as first extension? I will also be on just a 30 day passport No visa.


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

I opened a joint account at Metrobank before having my ACR card, only needed my passport.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I did not do the extensions at the same time - but 1 week apart. I don't know the rules, but BI here in Iloilo used to be great. They are still ok, but the really good guy is gone. Some grumpy lady took his place.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We've had a joint account for a while and I only needed my passport, I suspect it's only when you try to open an account on your own that you need an ACR card.


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

Ive never needed the ACR card to open and account, but Ive had the account open in my wife and my name for several years....I did have a Phil. drivers license when I opened it...


----------



## rinavic (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks for all the feedback and tips. I guess just can't know for sure till we actually try but i'm thinking it might be easier for us considering the fact that the accounts are already opened under her name, been open for over a year. 

And I am definitely going to try for getting the ACR card earlier too. Need to be sure 6 month extension is possible at the bureau we will be using, most likely in Batangas City.


----------

